# Swollen Nipple? *Urgent



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

One of my does recently stopped nursing her litter on the 17th and I've noticed what looks like a tumor on her second to last set of nipples. The area around her nipple is somewhat hard and in the shape of a ball just in front of her hind leg. Does anybody know what this might be and whether it can be treated or not?


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Should also mention her problem area is about the size of a marble as of now.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if its a cyst it can be lanced,if it's a tumour only surgery could help but that is expensive and probably fatal in itself.Mammary tumours can be hereditary so any that get them shouldnt be part of any future breeding plans.Generally they can be left to live their lives ,they dont seem to cause pain.Eventually they either grow to huge for the mouse to move around comfortably or the mouse loses condition and then its time to cull.If you arent of a sentimental nature any that produce lumps can be culled as soon as a litter is weaned.Depends on the breeders individual ethics.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I won't be breeding her again or any of this line since this is the second problem that's arose in just two generations. As long as she doesn't start suffering, I'll keep her around. If it does turn out to be a cyst, how would I know and I'm guessing to lance it, a vet would need to do it?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

cysts are soft and get a bit of a weeping scab on them eventually.Tumours are harder and often knobbly.Woodwitch might have lancing advice.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Okay, thank you.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I checked her over today and the area is much smaller though still kind of hard. There's a yellowish scab on the side of it now. Does this mean it might just be a cyst? Could it be possible that the scab was self inflicted?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Sounds like a cyst


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Hopefully that's all it is.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

One other question, is it better to put her into a separate, sterile dwelling so there's less of a chance for the wound to get infected or does it not matter either way?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think it matters to much.See how it goes.If it bursts there is sometimes a large nasty hole ,maybe intervene for hygiene reasons then.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

It's healing well so far, it's a dry scab and I'll continue to keep an eye on it. She's still doing good too. Thanks so much for the help.


----------

